# شقق مفروشة. فلل مفروشة. لورد إيجيبت



## lordtours (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*شقق مفروشة. شقق فندقية. فلل مفروشة. فلل فندقية. ستوديوهات مفروشة. ستوديوهات فندقية. ايجار سيارات*





*شقق مفروشة - شقق فندقية - ستوديوهات*
*على ارقي مستوى بجميع المساحات في القاهرة*
*على النيل – المهندسين – المعادي – الهرم – مدينة نصر – مصر الجديدة*
*اضغط على الصورة للدخول إلى الشقق المفروشة*
*

*

*فلل مفروشة مستقلة بحمامات سباحة وحديقة*
*الهرم – الشيخ زايد – مدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*اضغط على الصورة للدخول إلى الفلل*
*

*

*إيجار سيارات خدمة 24 ساعة *
*سيارات صغيرة*
*تويوتا كورولا – ميتسوبيشى لانسر – هيونداي النترا – كيا سيراتو – كيا كارينز*
*سيارات كبيرة*
*مرسيدس عيون – مرسيدس فياجرا – مرسيدس بانوراما – بي أم دبليو*
*سيارات 4 * 4*
*جيب شيروكي – جيب ليبرتي – جيب جرا ند – هامر*
*فانات عائلية*
*فان اتش وان 10 راكب – فان تويوتا 14 راكب – فان هاي اس 16 راكب*
*جميع السيارات موديل العام*
*اضغط على الصورة للدخول إلى إيجار السيارات*
*

*

*الاستقبال في المطار بسيارة ليموزين*
*فقط اتصلوا بنا تجدوا ما يسركم*
*ابحث معنا على سر التميز*







*MO; 00201307729545*
*MO; 00201311343545*
*MO; 00966566241521*

*موقعنا على الويب*
*شقق مفروشة مصر*
*شقق مفروشة مصر - فلل مفروشة مصر - لورد إيجيبت - Lord Egypt*

*للحجز من جميع أنحاء العالم أدخل على الموقع و اضغط على أيقونة أحجز ألان*

*احجز مجانآ على الموقع ... ثم أدفع بعد الوصول*

*أهم ما يميز لورد إيجيبت*

*• خدمتكم أينما كنتم وفى كل الأوقات على مدار 24 ساعة*
*• خدماتنا التي نقدمها للإقامة تشمل القاهرة والإسكندرية وشرم الشيخ والغردقة *
*• مشاهدة الشقق والفلل والاستوديوهات والشاليهات والسيارات بالصور*
*• التعرف على موقع الشقق وأسعارها بعد الخصم*
*• الخدمات التي نقدمها من تسهيلات في الحجز والدفع*
*• خريطة سياحية للأماكن المراد زيارتها مع شرح تفصيلي*
*• دليل سياحي للمسافر للاستعانة به في جميع المناطق السياحية في مصر*
*• يمكنا تزويدكم بصور للشقق والخريطة السياحية والدليل السياحي على البريد الالكتروني*
*• إمكانية الحجز والدفع بدون عناء الذهاب إلى مكاتب السياحة والسفر*
*• إمكانية الحجز عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني بالضغط على أيقونة احجز الآن ... والدفع بعد الوصول *

*أعددنا كل شئ من اجل راحتك و جهزنا طاقم من الموظفين الذين سوف يقومون على راحتك ليلا و نهارا من لحظة استقبالكم في المطار حتى لحظة توديعكم في سلامة الله*​


----------



## lordtours (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق مفروشة. فلل مفروشة. لورد إيجيبت*

*ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ*​


----------



## lordtours (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق مفروشة. فلل مفروشة. لورد إيجيبت*

*ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ*​


----------



## lordtours (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: شقق مفروشة. فلل مفروشة. لورد إيجيبت*

*ادْخُلُواْ مِصْرَ إِن شَاء اللّهُ آمِنِينَ*​


----------

